# 2017MY negotiating ultimate care plus



## Jp12687 (Aug 11, 2013)

With the reduction in "wear items" to the service plan it looks like BMW is selling the "ultimate care" package to include brakes, wipers, other wear items for $600 add on
Do we think that's negotiable? How negotiable is it?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved your question to our ask a BMW dealer forum, you'll get more help in here I think.

Tim


----------



## JM71 (Dec 19, 2010)

Buying X5 50 or X5M at the end of the year. Would be interested if anyone has done a cost/benefit analysis on this issue.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Jp12687 said:


> With the reduction in "wear items" to the service plan it looks like BMW is selling the "ultimate care" package to include brakes, wipers, other wear items for $600 add on
> Do we think that's negotiable? How negotiable is it?


That adds those items for the 3 year 36k miles.. are you expecting to burn through your brakes in 3 years 36k miles? Thats why its so "cheap"... they dont really expect you to need brakes in the 3 years. to add the 4th year back (when you might actually need the brakes), its NOT $600.

No idea what it is, but someone posted it earlier. Its over 1k to add the 4th year back.

Also no idea if its negotiable.


----------



## bmw_again (Dec 24, 2012)

jjrandorin said:


> That adds those items for the 3 year 36k miles.. are you expecting to burn through your brakes in 3 years 36k miles? Thats why its so "cheap"... they dont really expect you to need brakes in the 3 years. to add the 4th year back (when you might actually need the brakes), its NOT $600.
> 
> No idea what it is, but someone posted it earlier. Its over 1k to add the 4th year back.
> 
> Also no idea if its negotiable.


Yep, that's seems to be their assumption - most won't need new brakes in 36k miles , but then it becomes likely in 36-50k range. Here is the calculator. I would also like to know how negotiable these are

http://bmwusaservice.com/UltimateCa...e&utm_source=service&utm_content=ultimatecare


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm adding the UC+ option.... First time with CCB and will be doing some HPDE's, etc.... Not sure how they hold up so will pay for the convenience.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

skilletbgm said:


> I'm adding the UC+ option.... First time with CCB and will be doing some HPDE's, etc.... Not sure how they hold up so will pay for the convenience.


Are you sure carbon ceramic brakes are covered under that program? I am not saying they arent, but I would definitely check.


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

jjrandorin said:


> Are you sure carbon ceramic brakes are covered under that program? I am not saying they arent, but I would definitely check.


:thumbup:

Im assuming yes, but not 100% sure. The BMW service site is a bit thin on T's and C's, but SOP is always to check before signing on the dotted line .


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

skilletbgm said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Im assuming yes, but not 100% sure. The BMW service site is a bit thin on T's and C's, but SOP is always to check before signing on the dotted line .


/nod... I just remember looking and seeing stuff about CCBs not being covered under regular maintenance. I even searched after I asked this question and saw some information online (with picture) stating that the M service manual stated that CCBs were not covered under the maintenance plan (but the information was from 2014 so I didnt bother linking it).

Anyway if it IS covered that would be a good deal.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

skilletbgm said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Im assuming yes, but not 100% sure. The BMW service site is a bit thin on T's and C's, but SOP is always to check before signing on the dotted line .


Update the thread if you find out.

Most times you will actually NOT get the Ts and CS until AFTER you sign...they mail it to you and you stuff it in a drawer. You have 30 days to reject and cancel.


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

ard said:


> Update the thread if you find out.
> 
> Most times you will actually NOT get the Ts and CS until AFTER you sign...they mail it to you and you stuff it in a drawer. You have 30 days to reject and cancel.


Received confirmation from both BMWNA and the dealership that CCB's are specifically excluded from the UC+ offering. :thumbdwn: So needless to say I dropped it.

Cheers,


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

skilletbgm said:


> Received confirmation from both BMWNA and the dealership that CCB's are specifically excluded from the UC+ offering. :thumbdwn: So needless to say I dropped it.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the update. Was hoping I was wrong on that for our M owning brethren (of which I hope to be in a couple years)


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah CCB's weren't covered under the original maint. plan because they last so long, as long as you dont track the car.


----------



## camstant (Mar 14, 2017)

Found this older thread trying to decide whether to add on UC+ to a 36mo lease. They ended up giving it to me for $570 (slight discount off of the $600).

Can't decide if the peace of mind is worthwhile or not still, though. It comes out to an additional ~$20/mo over the term of the lease. This is for a 330xi, so just standard brakes. If it's highly unlikely that I'll need the brakes done in those three years, I'm thinking I might drop it. What have others done?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

camstant said:


> Found this older thread trying to decide whether to add on UC+ to a 36mo lease. They ended up giving it to me for $570 (slight discount off of the $600).
> 
> Can't decide if the peace of mind is worthwhile or not still, though. It comes out to an additional ~$20/mo over the term of the lease. This is for a 330xi, so just standard brakes. If it's highly unlikely that I'll need the brakes done in those three years, I'm thinking I might drop it. What have others done?


Welcome to bimmerfest!

I think the general consensus from those of us on the forum is that, unless you have a driving style / situation where you normally do brakes in 36k miles in other cars, you will likely not need brakes in this one.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

camstant said:


> Found this older thread trying to decide whether to add on UC+ to a 36mo lease. They ended up giving it to me for $570 (slight discount off of the $600).
> 
> Can't decide if the _*peace of mind*_ is worthwhile or not still, though. It comes out to an additional ~$20/mo over the term of the lease. This is for a 330xi, so just standard brakes. If it's highly unlikely that I'll need the brakes done in those three years, I'm thinking I might drop it. What have others done?


Peace of mind is priceless, right? It is worth twice what you paid...

You are pissing money away ... In the 0.001% change you DO need brakes, buy pads and a sensor for 150 and slap them on. Unless you cannot figure out someplace to have work done besides a BMW dealer....


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

There isn't much profit in that $600 or the 570 you ultimately paid. If you live somewhere that it rains and a set of wiper blades are over $100 now - it's worth it. I added the plan to my dad's new car.


----------

